
The Spanish Liga uses the phone microphone of millions of fans to spy on bars - rinze
https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=es&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.eldiario.es%2Ftecnologia%2FLiga-Futbol-microfono-telefono-aficionados_0_780772124.html&edit-text=
======
rinze
Submitted the translated version on the original news article published at
[https://www.eldiario.es/tecnologia/Liga-Futbol-microfono-
tel...](https://www.eldiario.es/tecnologia/Liga-Futbol-microfono-telefono-
aficionados_0_780772124.html). Google Translate does a pretty good job,
however.

